# Change my picture ?



## Jill468 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi there.. Im new to Uber, just started driving a couple days ago.. and I see it took the picture I had on my Uber customer account, and is using it in my driver account.. its a picture of me and my girlfriend, and would like to change it to just me... but cant seem to find the edit for it anywhere? please help... lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Theres no edit that I know of.
I had a similar issue, my profile pic was the front end of my car.
The only way to change it was for me to contact Uber and they had me email my pic to them, and they changed it


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Jill468 said:


> Hi there.. Im new to Uber, just started driving a couple days ago.. and I see it took the picture I had on my Uber customer account, and is using it in my driver account.. its a picture of me and my girlfriend, and would like to change it to just me... but cant seem to find the edit for it anywhere? please help... lol


(*EDITED) Just found out tonite, you actually can update your profile pic through the (driver) app. Click on "SUPPORT" >> "ACCOUNT" >> "UPDATE YOUR PROFILE PHOTO" >> "SUBMIT". Or like Bart said, you can email your pic to Uber Support and let them update it for you.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jill468 said:


> Hi there.. Im new to Uber, just started driving a couple days ago.. and I see it took the picture I had on my Uber customer account, and is using it in my driver account.. its a picture of me and my girlfriend, and would like to change it to just me... but cant seem to find the edit for it anywhere? please help... lol


be careful you don't piss off your girlfriend!


----------



## Jill468 (Feb 21, 2015)

I found it.. thanks guys..


----------

